
Vivaldi now supports Linux running on ARM-based chips, including Raspberry Pi 3 - jonmccull
https://vivaldi.com/blog/vivaldi-for-raspberry-pi/
======
gadgetoid
I think Vivaldi miss the point in their blog post- the average western user
probably wont much care about Vivaldi on the Pi 3. It's cool, but it's not
groundbreaking. We have smartphones, tablets, laptops, etc. But the Pi has
traction in countries where alternative portals into the internet are few and
far between. It might not be markedly better than Chromium, or other available
browsers on the Pi, but another hat in the ring is never a bad thing.

